# Why do i want to suck c**k? I'm straight.



## TheGraduate

Hi, I'm 21 years old and male who is straight. But lately i've been wanting to try something new. I have this urge to want to suck a cock. It first started when i had thoughts of sucking my own dick and thinking how cool that would be. Now, I'm having more and more thoughts about me sucking cock. I don't know what it is. Sometimes i feel gross after i masturbate to transsexual porn. I just want a big cock to suck and i think i will be good at it. It turns me on that i will make someone happy. I don't know what to do. I'm losing it!! Any thoughts? Had any of you felt like this? Please share with me your experiences if you tried it once. Thank you! I'm looking forward to reading your comments.


----------



## llama112

It's perfectly normal to have those feelings even if you are mostly straight.  There is no reason why you can't try although you'd want to be upfront with the guy and make sure he knew it wasn't going to be a relationship, it's just fun / hooking up.


----------



## weekend addiction

Just throwing out theories here...you might be gay.


----------



## Bagseed

yeah, I have similar fantasies every once in a while. I haven't had a sexual encounter with another male yet, but if a good opportunity arises, I think I might try it out. to be honest, I consider myself kind of bisexual, but no idea how that will work out practically^^

there is nothing dirty about these fantasies, and I think you should try it out. being bisexual is pretty common I think, but pretty taboo amongst straight men, in my opinion.


----------



## michael6120

You might be bi, you might just want to suck a cock & be done with it... There's no rule book, the human brain is a unique thing... One chance at life..  do whatever you want that you are comfortable with..  Drugs also bring on strange urges. Duh. Enjoy your life!


----------



## neversickanymore

I think your bi.


----------



## Corazon

epic first post. 

you seem to be high and fantasizing.  have fun


----------



## Shrooms00087

Haha I love everyone's speculation. Man just go find you a juicy one and report back.


----------



## ChipTrippyFox

Bi curious is a thing  

Easiest way to go about that without feeling too gay is to have a m/f/m threesome


----------



## treezy z

honestly i wouldn't worry about the gay/straight thing, it seems you may have some gay desires but it's nothing serious.

i'm straight but i had a couple "gay" experiences of receiving oral but my dick was straight up dead during these. i was thinking some dumb shit at the time like "it'd be cool to be bi than i can fuck anything that moves" but ya that didn't work out.


----------



## mixedman

Hey buddy, I feel you on this one. Are you one any stimulants? I love watching tranny porn too as well as straight porn. I believe I am straight too, but people will have you believe you are bi or gay. I can live with bi i guess, but the only things I have done are mutual masturbation with jack off buddy. I never did oral. I did jack the dude off for like couple minutes and they went back to my own jacking. But I am now curious what it would be like to do oral on guy too, I especially want it to be with a tranny. But I say get comfortable with someone and start with mutual masturbation and kinda push the idea of oral and most likely they will obliged, I think at least. Then you did it and you may find you don't want to do it anymore or you will enjoy it. Then if you think you are straight, I believe there is such thing as a straight-cocksucker. 
Hope it helps bro- grammar nazi I don't care


----------



## tunesey

the only problem about sucking a cock is it is attached to a man try not to get feathers un your mouth


----------



## Shrooms00087

> straight-cocksucker.



This is probably the most hilarious-serious term I have read in quite some time. I tip my fedora.


----------



## pofacedhoe

fantasies are just that until you try them in real life.


----------



## SB1981

I'll break it down nicely: You're bisexual to an extent and there's no need to cover it up. Just embrace it and don't deny it. When you're on shit, it just intensifies it. Not at all shameful so don't write it off as if you're above it, it is what it is. Be strong and proud, not timid. Take care



pofacedhoe said:


> fantasies are just that until you try them in real life.


Ohh yeah! fantasies are embdded realities waiting to happen. Fantasy and reality are so close it's not even funny. One I engaged my fetish, it just intesified and I have no problem with it. I literally make my own injecting videos for fun,.



tunesey said:


> the only problem about sucking a cock is it is attached to a man try not to get feathers un your mouth



Obviosly a COCK is the most mascualine part, so that is irrelevant to him. If one wanted to suck dick and had a problem with it being on a man, then I'd fall over in laughter.



treezy z said:


> honestly i wouldn't worry about the gay/straight thing, it seems you may have some gay desires but it's nothing serious.
> 
> i'm straight but i had a couple "gay" experiences of receiving oral but my dick was straight up dead during these. i was thinking some dumb shit at the time like "it'd be cool to be bi than i can fuck anything that moves" but ya that didn't work out.



Dude, you're not straight, just accept it. Not gay, but bisexual to a degree. You sound as if you're ashamed of it when that is bullshit. Don't make excusees for what you did enjoy. Not to be mean, but come on. Fuck it! This is a drug forum, so fuck the sugar coating and shed your shame out of your game. 

Oh, and, next time just type the word rather than censor it. Ballz out is what it's about, dude.


----------



## RedLeader

Is it just the object itself, or do you want it to necessarily be connected to a man?  Try out a strap-on with a girl.  Have her wear it and you go to down on it.  

I had a girl once want to do this with me.  Well, it was a little different.  But the girl and I gave oral sex to a stap-on at the same time.  The whole "double-BJ" thing and all.  I was really high at the time, but it was interesting nonetheless (though I got off more on the spit-swapping thing than the actual sucking of it).  But I could never do this if it actually was a guy.  Just the thought of that makes me shudder.  

I don't think this necessarily makes you bisexual.  But even if it does, who gives a shit?  I consider myself heretosexual, but if it was the case that something I liked made me bi, I wouldn't care.  If it's enjoyable to you, then run with it!


----------



## SB1981

Damn straight!!! Fuck it and fuck it!My object of desire if the metal dick, so I'm right there with you on that.


----------



## Animal Mother

I think you have a aesthetic focus on dick.


I want you to think of something. A lot of girls that I've been with...have wanted to be VERY sure that I had never been with another man. It would have been an instant turn off and sabotaged several potential relationships if I had said yes. If you feel dirty and ashamed after you get off to tranny porn, then you are going to feel dirty and ashamed after you suck a dick. Only you won't be able to change what happened. You'll never be able to answer a girl honestly.


I would suggest to entertain your need to submit by sucking a girl's dildo or strap on. I HAVE done this, and even dirty talked with the girl about doing the real thing, which turned her on immensely....however she felt the need to be very clear she would never entertain me doing the real thing.

Your other option would be to stop cold turkey. By giving into masturbation, your training your brain to only get off to that idea. You're basically given into the addiction of a drug. When you view it from that level of seriousness, you'll put more effort into it. Neuro transmitters are drugs.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Animal Mother said:


> I think you have a aesthetic focus on dick.


8=|)~

There I drew him a knob, he's better now.



Animal Mother said:


> I want you to think of something. A lot of girls that I've been with...have wanted to be VERY sure that I had never been with another man. It would have been an instant turn off and sabotaged several potential relationships if I had said yes.


First off if they care, they probably are too judgmental to begin with. If you ever have trouble answering this question seriously, just repeat the question to her. Then stipulate that, "I am sorry m'lady but I cannot like you if you have been with a man". 



Animal Mother said:


> I would suggest to entertain your need to submit by sucking a girl's dildo or strap on. I HAVE done this, and even dirty talked with the girl about doing the real thing, which turned her on immensely...



Such a confusing set of sentences. Dude comes up to you says "hey I kind of feel like sucking a dick" the normal response would be "alright go find one, or don't". Instead everyone has immediately said "gay", "bisexual", "bicurious", (and I shit you not) "STRAIGHT-COCK SUCKER" and two instances of "needing to submit" and sucking a dildo strapped to a girl. These forums often leave me more riddled than any other forum.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Animal Mother said:


> I think you have a aesthetic focus on dick.
> 
> 
> I want you to think of something. A lot of girls that I've been with...have wanted to be VERY sure that I had never been with another man. It would have been an instant turn off and sabotaged several potential relationships if I had said yes. If you feel dirty and ashamed after you get off to tranny porn, then you are going to feel dirty and ashamed after you suck a dick. Only you won't be able to change what happened. You'll never be able to answer a girl honestly.



sorry but anyone who interrogates you about your previous sexual history while passing judgement is an idiot. why is it A. their business and B. their right to give you shit for something you did that had nothing to do with them?

sounds like you know some very narrow minded shallow females...


----------



## Animal Mother

My sexual history is with a very broad demographic of women. I believe this is how most straight women feel.


----------



## Animal Mother

> First off if they care, they probably are too judgmental to begin with. If you ever have trouble answering this question seriously, just repeat the question to her. Then stipulate that, "I am sorry m'lady but I cannot like you if you have been with a man".


That's like saying "if they care if you do drugs, they are too judgmental to begin with"
Where they look at it more like "If they person I am talking to exhibits behavior outside of the norm, or that is consistent with detrimental personalities, then being around them may not be in my best interest"

Sometimes people pass judgement on others for passing judgement without making an attempt to understand why, and that's as bad as the perceived first passing of judgment lol





> Such a confusing set of sentences. Dude comes up to you says "hey I kind of feel like sucking a dick" the normal response would be "alright go find one, or don't". Instead everyone has immediately said "gay", "bisexual", "bicurious", (and I shit you not) "STRAIGHT-COCK SUCKER" and two instances of "needing to submit" and sucking a dildo strapped to a girl. These forums often leave me more riddled than any other forum.


....Likewise


----------



## RedLeader

I also find animalmother's sample of women fascinating.  So I assume that it's not okay for you to actually be with a man, and it's a turn-off because it's an immediate plummeting of your masculinity in their eyes.  But it just seems inconsistent that the same women would not see it as a loss of masculinity when you get down and submit to them, performing on their strap-on.


----------



## Animal Mother

RedLeader said:


> I also find animalmother's sample of women fascinating.  So I assume that it's not okay for you to actually be with a man, and it's a turn-off because it's an immediate plummeting of your masculinity in their eyes.  But it just seems inconsistent that the same women would not see it as a loss of masculinity when you get down and submit to them, performing on their strap-on.



That was only one girl.

But I think I understand it..
I've had day dreams where I'm the victim in a situation, and I meekly take a scolding. I think it's like watching a movie, where I am the third person, and I feel sorry for the one being mistreated. I can entertain these fantasies to feel sorry for myself, but in reality, I know that I am very aggressive and do not like to be talked down to. It's like....you don't have to have all of the factors of reality when you're fantasizing, because there is only a certain part of it that you want to be true, so the rest that may conflict with it...is deemed unimportant.

The girl that this was with, was very much into role playing. So I guess it's like we're acting when we do it, and she only thinks of it as her dick. If it were somebody else's, then it would have to be a man's, and she would be turned off.

Just speculation, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## RedLeader

That actually does make sense.  In most, if not all, of my dominant fantasies, I am acting as myself.  But in my submissive/rape fantasies, I am always playing a character who is being abused.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Animal Mother said:


> That's like saying "if they care if you do drugs, they are too judgmental to begin with"
> Where they look at it more like "If they person I am talking to exhibits behavior outside of the norm, or that is consistent with detrimental personalities, then being around them may not be in my best interest"


Yeah but illicit drugs (which is what I assume you meant) does bodily harm to the person you _love_. So naturally the need to not want to see them harm themselves would be a non-judgmental and perfectly human response. On the other hand, the women you date sound like dominatrices, and you "needing to submit" is, uh, what's the technical term, slip of the pen. You project whatever emotions you have about being or having homosexual fantasies onto "broad demographic of women" and then give HORRIBLE advice saying "no, no, no, you have it all wrong. Don't do what sounds sexually pleasing....DO THE EXACT OPPOSITE SUBMIT SUBMIT SUBMIT SUBMIT.

I mean you get the point I am driving home right?



Animal Mother said:


> Sometimes people pass judgement on others for passing judgement without making an attempt to understand why, and that's as bad as the perceived first passing of judgment lol



Exactly you solved the riddle. Sorry ma'am if you have slept with another man I cannot sleep with you. Which would imply if she ever desired a man you would not want to be with her. Boom, it wasn't meant to be. The logic cancels itself out. Do you realize how much time you would have saved not pandering to a "large demographic of women"? Also I think that anyone who says "I have a pretty good idea what the other gender is thinking" is going to be wrong 99.99999999% of the time.

God speed.


----------



## Animal Mother

Shrooms00087 said:


> Yeah but illicit drugs (which is what I assume you meant) does bodily harm to the person you _love_. So naturally the need to not want to see them harm themselves would be a non-judgmental and perfectly human response. On the other hand, the women you date sound like dominatrices, and you "needing to submit" is, uh, what's the technical term, slip of the pen. You project whatever emotions you have about being or having homosexual fantasies onto "broad demographic of women" and then give HORRIBLE advice about saying "no, no, no, you have it all wrong. Don't do what sounds sexually pleasing....DO THE EXACT OPPOSITE SUBMIT SUBMIT SUBMIT SUBMIT.
> 
> I mean you get the point I am driving home right?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly you solved the riddle. Sorry ma'am if you have slept with another man I cannot sleep with you. Which would imply if she ever desired a man you would not want to be with her. Boom, it wasn't meant to be. The logic cancels itself out. Do you realize how much time you would have saved not pandering to a "large demographic of women"? Also I think that anyone who says "I have a pretty good idea what the other gender is thinking" is going to be wrong 99.99999999% of the time.
> 
> God speed.



I'm not quite sure if you're high or not, but I'll try to explain.

When I say that they are making a choice to stay away from those with personalities outside of the norm, then I'm saying it's to protect themselves, not the person they would potentially be involved with. The op is CONFUSED. I think it's safe to say that most men with the same problem running through their head are CONFUSED or having personal problems. I think it's safe to say that most people aren't looking for a partner that they could perceive to be confused about their sexuality, or who are going through personal problems.

I'm not talking about the women that I "Date"
I'm talking about good amount of the women that I've even just slept with or spent a reasonable amount of time with. The conversation has come up in a number of ways, and it's usually prompted by them, not myself. There is no projecting.

Nevermind, I'm pretty sure that you're high.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Animal Mother said:


> I'm not quite sure if you're high or not, but I'll try to explain.


 I don't know I am pretty high, sucking on a dildo because it's so aesthetically pleasing.



Animal Mother said:


> When I say that they are making a choice to stay away from those with personalities outside of the norm, then I'm saying it's to protect themselves, not the person they would potentially be involved with.


Well you sound like a dick now don't you? "A choice to stay away from those with personalities outside of the norm" -- "To protect themselves" I'm sorry but when you were sucking a dildo did you think to yourself "maybe this isn't for anybody's protection, maybe my confusion has manifested into some bazaar carnival which I project onto other people". I mean I am not here to throw stones, however you get your jollies is just fine. But my God he came in with a simple question with the most simple answer possible and it is alluded. 

Okay and secondly if you love someone you're going to soon realize that they have many personal problems. Your love for them ideally should trump any 'confusion' or 'personal problems' (that one was my personal favorite). This is Agape. And I would say that you give horrible, dreadful advice.


----------



## Hallucinogens R US

Shrooms00087 said:


> Haha I love everyone's speculation. Man just go find you a juicy one and report back.


Hahahaha well put.


----------



## Chimeric

interesting thing to ask yourself is whether you'd want to suck cock if you had never watched porn in your life. sometimes porn unleashes all kinds of fantasies and it can make you question your sexuality even more. 

it's not a bad thing. but if it is caused by porn, then it is probably based on pleasure. 

pleasure isn't a bad thing, but it's healthy to remember that life and love aren't just about pleasure.


----------



## Animal Mother

Shrooms00087 said:


> I don't know I am pretty high, sucking on a dildo because it's so aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you sound like a dick now don't you? "A choice to stay away from those with personalities outside of the norm" -- "To protect themselves" I'm sorry but when you were sucking a dildo did you think to yourself "maybe this isn't for anybody's protection, maybe my confusion has manifested into some bazaar carnival which I project onto other people". I mean I am not here to throw stones, however you get your jollies is just fine. But my God he came in with a simple question with the most simple answer possible and it is alluded.
> 
> 
> 
> You're lost again, and instead of arguing a point that makes sense ( I'm about to explain to you, again, where you've lost what I've said ) You've reverted to insulting me. This behavior usually correlates with a lower IQ.
> 
> The definition of insanity is a state of minding that is outside of the norm. Insane or troubled people tend to make bad choices, and it's advisable to stay away from them. This is why people make generalizations; for self preservation. No, I'm not a dick for pointing out something that all cognizant beings do instinctively.
> So the flaw in your analogy is that if I was sucking on a girl's dildo, then I wasn't doing anything for the sake of Self preservation and that wasn't my concern at the time. So, I wouldn't ever be confused about it "maybe this isn't for anybody's protection..."
> 
> And you don't know the history of the girls that I've been with, nor do you know what lead up to that sexual experience with that particular girl. In that case, after we had been having sex for a while, she told me that she would enjoy teasing my ass, and I said that was ok. This eventually lead to her asking if she could use a toy with me. No, I did not project anything to make this happen, nor am I confused.
> 
> Lastly, the man did not come in with a "simple question" He came in with a very conflicting problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay and secondly if you love someone you're going to soon realize that they have many personal problems. Your love for them ideally should trump any 'confusion' or 'personal problems' (that one was my personal favorite). This is Agape. And I would say that you give horrible, dreadful advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I would say that you're attacking me, because of the aforementioned frustration/low IQ.
> 
> I'm not talking about if you love some one, I'm talking about forming that love in the first place. Whether you think it's ok, and are accepting of the man's sexual exploration, doesn't matter. The simple fact is that MOST of the world will pass judgement on him, and it will be detrimental for him in forming new relationships.
> 
> What's more, people daydreaming about the idea of unconditional love sometimes are the ones that fall into abusive and unhealthy relationships. Yes, those exist and are very bad for people despite the fact that they love each other very much. So "any" confusion or personal problems, maybe be a slight exaggeration?
Click to expand...


----------



## Animal Mother

Anyways, I'll leave this thread with this:
The man says that he feels dirty after masturbates. I think that most people would prefer NOT to have sex that they are instantly ashamed of.
And advising him to go do something that's going to make him feel and act that way with another person after the deed is done, doesn't seem like the best course of action to me.
I understand the idea of "try it, and see how you feel" but not if there's a possibility of feeling dirty or ashamed the rest of his life. Not all fantasies are best played out. I hope everything works out for this guy.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Animal Mother said:


> This behavior usually correlates with a lower IQ.


 I do not dispute this.



Animal Mother said:


> The definition of insanity is a state of minding that is outside of the norm. Insane or troubled people tend to make bad choices, and it's advisable to stay away from them. This is why people make generalizations; for self preservation. No, I'm not a dick for pointing out something that all cognizant beings do instinctively.
> So the flaw in your analogy is that if I was sucking on a girl's dildo, then I wasn't doing anything for the sake of Self preservation and that wasn't my concern at the time. So, I wouldn't ever be confused about it "maybe this isn't for anybody's protection...



Sorry, first your example was "outside the norm" then "CONFUSED", then, "Personal problems", and now finally "insanity" and "abuse". You skipping around from example to example just shows you over complicate simple issues and cannot stay focused on the core issue at hand. There was no flaw with you and the dildo, it was a joke. My main and simple point (to the OP) "Hey man, don't listen to this guy, he's got the same fantasies and uses a girl to fulfill them in order to *submit*"



Animal Mother said:


> Lastly, the man did not come in with a "simple question" He came in with a very conflicting problem
> And I would say that you're attacking me, because of the aforementioned frustration/low IQ



Yes it was a simple question. The only way it isn't a simple question is if you have some over burdening emotion that makes you "submit". My frustration and low IQ compelled me to say something about this. I believe it to be completely immoral to say "If you feel the need to suck a cock just find a girl that is cool with a strap on". Because if you've established the word "need" and then follow it up with "submit" it just seems like you're torturing yourself. It's like a religious fundamentalist answer to this very simple question.


----------



## Noodle

I tend to agree with Animal Mother about many straight women.

...funny thing about most of my same sex encounters, is that I was in control.  I am a dom, given the right player to game with.

In life I tend to be more reserved and easy going.  

Why do you want to suck cock?  It doesn't matter. 

It is always better to regret something you have done, than something you haven't done.


----------



## sterling J

Just as many women would be very, VERY turned on by it. I know from personal experience.


----------



## SB1981

Why the hell would you feel the need to censor out the word "cock'? I think cnensorship is pitiful and only shields the truth.


----------



## bunnyrabbitz

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_orientation


----------



## CarolynDickerm

Well, I think, you are a lusty person. And you want more sex and the strategy, whatever you have followed is showing that you just only want a dick. By the way, if you want better knowledge regarding this, then you should approach for cam sex and live sex. It will provide you better tips regarding your query.


----------



## CoolGuyCDXX

So here's my two pennies.

First off I consider myself gay, I would never be in a relationship with a woman. However, sexually I'm still much attracted to women and have enjoyed mmf experiences and all. I've also had a lot of experiences with guys in general. It's really sad that society has to categorize everything. Why is it that if we like something we have to label it as one thing or another. Guys are just guys and vice-versa women are just women. I've had A LOT of experiences with "straight, bi, curious" guys. It's natural for us to experiment especially at 21. You have no idea what you like yet dude and you should do whatever turns your dick on. If you try and don't like then whatever. I agree with some the advice that you should start slow and maybe begin with mutual masterbation and progress from there, however if you just want to jump right in it then find a guy on Grindr for example who's got experience and patience to take it slow with you. The worst experience with anyone wanting to experiment in my personal opinion would be with another person who doesn't have experience either. It would be a total crapshoot. At the end of the day WE are guys. And what we choose to do in OUR life is our own business. If you choose to live your life and date someone who is judgmental then that says a lot about yourself. I personally wouldn't date, marry, whatever a person who had an sort of issues with me enjoying life to the fullest. We get one chance at this and you should make it your best without regrets.

Hope that helps...


----------



## jessiki

You are bi because as far I know straight guys don't have any interest in sucking cock.


----------



## steve022

Corazon said:


> epic first post.
> 
> you seem to be high and fantasizing.  have fun



I would agree if this was a one off thing.  However, he said that he has these ideas basically all the time so clearly this is a lot more than someone having a strange, drug induced sexual fantasy.  Also, if anybody who has these ideas on a consistent basis whether on drugs or not is gay.  OP clearly is actually homosexual because he thinks about this stuff all the time and even said that he just sits around jerking off to these fantasies a lot of the time


----------



## willithurt

I crave the thouht of a cock in my ass but from a transgender


----------



## willithurt

But im scared one the whole im straight issue two the actual act nobody will consult me on it


----------



## Joker11789

N0 W4RN1NG said:


> Nah dude, I think you're a little bi. I have never wanted to put a penis in my mouth. Not hating on you, if that's your thing that's cool.
> 
> Labels are dumb anyways. But if you want to be honest with yourself, perhaps "straight" wouldn't be the label to use.
> 
> Are you from like a very religious background or something?



Yeah , I'm pretty easy going with some freaky stuff (no butt stuff though on me ..no dildo on me etc..bc I want a female..no Trans etc etc) ..my point is I've had my dirty fantasies I use to be ashamed of and not one was with a guy or a dick other than mine lol..

nothing wrong with bi/bi curious/maybe only when you're not getting enough or watching too much porn idk but if you want cock in your mouth you're not 100% straight ..

again that's fine but you should probably come to terms with this just saying.. 

Also I know it's your life but do you don't deny or hide There's no need for that ..I'm not saying tell everyone your gay or bi but no need to play the straight guy if you're not ..it's great being straight to me bc I'm straight but to gays/bi I'm sure they love it bc that's them ,,

just do what makes you happy and ignore others BS anger/unreasonable hate /ignorance.. But I'm pretty sure you can find a cock if you want ..there's gotta be gay clubs near you..there ya go (be safe?) .


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

TheGraduate-It sounds like you're bisexual.  Just accept it, and enjoy yourself.  That's what I've basically done, and so have both of my male ex's who are also bisexual.

As far as meeting someone for sex goes, try going to an GLBT bar or dance club, or you could always try going on various sites.  But if you want to be submissive or even passive for oral sex don't let anyone force you into doing something you do not want to do.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

I wouldn't worry about labels...I don't understand why other guys are so fast to call a guy gay if he wants to have sex with another man...I mean they don't do it with women. And I'm gay and have thought about going down/fucking a girl many times, sooo it's whatever. The way I look at it sex is sex, but I do not have an emotional attachment to women like I do w/ men..With women it's more of just about fucking, men, I want to have a relationship with. People get to caught up with labels, just go with it, do what you like as long as you are not hurting anyone.


----------



## atourist

I think it's quite difficult to watch cocks being sucked (in porn) and have your partner/wife suck your own without wondering what it's like to a) suck one, and b) have yours sucked by a man. 

I was once told by a friend that he'd been to a sex party and unexpectedly found himself being sucked by a man - and finding it was the best blowjob of his life. If you think about it, that makes sense.

At the end of the day, ask yourself the question: will anybody die if I try it? If not, go for it.


----------



## motherofearth

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about the labels. Let other ppl trifle over what they want to make of it and just enjoy yourself in all the ways you want to.


----------



## steve022

atourist said:


> I think it's quite difficult to watch cocks being sucked (in porn) and have your partner/wife suck your own without wondering what it's like to a) suck one, and b) have yours sucked by a man.
> 
> I was once told by a friend that he'd been to a sex party and unexpectedly found himself being sucked by a man - and finding it was the best blowjob of his life. If you think about it, that makes sense.
> 
> At the end of the day, ask yourself the question: will anybody die if I try it? If not, go for it.



Guys who go to orgies generally do not care who they are hooking up with as long as they have someplace to put their dick.  I don't do the whole orgy thing but that's what I've always assumed.  Nothing against your friend, just saying that the people who go to those types of things usually are much less picky if you will about who is sucking on their penis and many could not care less who it is.  Ever hear of furries?  People dress up in costumes and you have no idea who your going home with, it could be a girl, a guy, a transsexual but the point is to simply not care.  Some folks are just like that but it just isn't something I'd be into


----------



## ticking

As long as she looks like a female and has had the chop. As long as u cum it doesn't matter whether there human or something else.


----------



## bama15

Everyone wants to throw a label on every aspect of ones thoughts, words,  actions or feelings.
Let's rearrange the content of this post.
If a lesbian has oral sex with a man, is she now bi or straight ?
If a gay man has oral sex with a woman, is he now bi or straight ?
The answer to either question is a sexual act doesn't require a label or make you anything. 
You are you and being yourself doesn't always require a label


----------



## spemat

I don't understand anything outside of being bisexual, I never came out at all so I don't understand the gay or straight culture but I have been with straight guys who experimented more than once and they felt safe with me because of my experience.  I have no clue why I am hated for my ways but I seem to be.  But I like it... it is a form of power.  I have a split tongue from when I was goth and to hear that I can handle a lot more than most and do better than anyone else just makes me feel like "yeah!"  

However, the straight men who I experimented with are still straight and don't equate to anything but that but I am oblivious to that.  I am and always have seen myself as different than both you and gay people.  I feel like I am both of you, especially when straight men are always demonized and gay men are compared to pedophiles, it makes me angry because most of my friends are straight men.  I think the worry is both from the macho culture and the fact that gay people tend to size everyone up to see if they are gay and every straight guy I know that experimented with one of them were humiliated and everyone they knew were told about it when it is personal.  People also have fantasies too.   

I wouldn't worry but I can't relate to how you guys relate to or see each other.  I know I am looked at like a sneaky, disease infested creep who lives like brokeback mountain but I treat bisexuals who do that stuff like trash, it isn't cool to hurt people and that type tends to prey on gay men and straight women.  Most of them are actually closet gay men but I know I have been treated differently and I can just relate to the idea that I am invisible or dishonest to most of the monosexuals (that is what we call you).  I have privileges to both of you too.  I see the fights and stomping ground wars you guys have as insane.  Matthew Shepard, yeah, that was an uproar but that three month war over Duck Dynasty... LOL sorry but I just don't get it.  So, I don't victim stance myself like gay people do when it comes to identity politics.  

I have a perfectly sexually healthy attitude too.  I tend to have a lot of luck with bisexual men and women and I tend to find ones like myself who don't call ourselves anything but what we really are.  It's a shame you guys have that complex but I am not monosexual so I don't understand.  I think you guys see each other as polar opposites and us bi people are a smash to it.  Plus, porn makes bisexual women appealing but in real life they are just like any other girlfriend.  I am not macho or femme either so I tend to think that whole complex is based on that whole thing you guys have.  I just want people to stop denying my orientation exists and starts seeing us a gay or perverted.


----------



## realtalkloc

steve022 said:


> Ever hear of furries?



i never heard of furries in my life, what is that?


----------



## VitamaN

I sort of get it.  I'm gay and I sometimes fantasize about fucking women but I know I'd be grossed out if I actually did it... because I did it one time... on LSD.  Didn't like it.  I had to be THAT fucked up to even try it.
So, If you decide to try this out don't be shocked if you're grossed out.  And hey, if it's just a fantasy that's fine too right? If we indulged all of our fantasies we'd run the risk of getting numb to sexy things.   Example... I used to really like to blow guys when I was young.  I've done it a lot and now it's boring to me.


----------



## DarrylC1

Just sharing my thoughts, I think you are bi.


----------



## Dystopia35

This thread is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lube4Jesus

TheGraduate said:


> Hi, I'm 21 years old and male who is straight. But lately i've been wanting to try something new. I have this urge to want to suck a cock. It first started when i had thoughts of sucking my own dick and thinking how cool that would be. Now, I'm having more and more thoughts about me sucking cock. I don't know what it is. Sometimes i feel gross after i masturbate to transsexual porn. I just want a big cock to suck and i think i will be good at it. It turns me on that i will make someone happy. I don't know what to do. I'm losing it!! Any thoughts? Had any of you felt like this? Please share with me your experiences if you tried it once. Thank you! I'm looking forward to reading your comments.



This is very clever trolling


----------



## Lube4Jesus

TheGraduate said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to reading your comments.


Sure you are


----------



## SarahPotter

I hope you aren't ashamed about being gay or any associations with being gay for that matter. Anyone who judges you isn't a true friend, go out and find out for yourself, if you enjoy the urge than maybe you've discovered that you are actually not straight, or are bi-sexual. None of it matters as long as you are happy


----------



## Sexworker

if you wanna do it... DO IT


----------



## Animal Mother

Do what you want.
My only point is that we don't live in this flower-child world that makes up bluelight. There will be consequences, and you will be judged by future partners.

Many in here seem to think that i advocate that judgement, when I'm really just stating that it's a reality, and should be considered whether or not your actions now will meet your needs over time.


----------



## mabzie55

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale


----------



## mandick8in

Dude find a friend that you think would be open for the idea and start by asking if he would let a guy suck him, if he says maybe, ask if he would be curious enough that he would suck a guy, if he says no then ask him if he would be ok if you wanted to suck his dick. If he say yeah then tell him you would like to suck him to see what it like. I sucked a friend when I was about 12-13, I stayed all night with him and we were in his basement, he went to the bathroom and when he came back he pushed his briefs down and said look, he was hard and his cock was a lot bigger than mine. He ask me if I wanted to play with it, I said sure, I started playing with his dick and then he ask if I wanted to suck it, again I said sure. His cock felt nice in my hand so I wanted to feel it in my mouth, then when I put my face up to it and my lips slipped over the head and my mouth had almost all of his shaft. I liked it, I liked sucking his dick. I sucked him some then he told me to stand up he wanted to play with and suck mine. Damn that felt nice too. All I could think about was sucking his cock some more. I loved letting my lips slip over the rim of his head, I would bob on and off his head so I could feel my lips go over his rim, I enjoyed sucking his dick that night and i'd say I sucked his 4 or 5 times more than he sucked me, I was on his cock most of the night, then when we woke up I gave him a morning blow job while he had his morning woody. I am 55 now but still can remember that night and how good it was when I put his big dick in my mouth, since then I have sucked one other guy and it was just as much fun. yes anytime I get a chance and I know the guy is clean and he has a big cock I would suck him, and by the way I talked to the friend I sucked when I was 12-13 2 days ago for the first time since we were in Jr high, he said he would stop by in a couple weeks, I am going to try and bring that night up and if he is game I will be too, because I would love to suck his dick now that we are men I hope his cock is still bigger than mine because I am 8". If you feel that way find a guy whos cock looks yummy, start at the gum, you will be surprised how many guys are there that like to suck dick or be sucked, if you make a friend there and you like the looks of his cock, tell him when you are in the showers but smoothly, Just say to him nice cock, if he doesn't seem to get mad, ask how big he is when he gets hard. then a couple day later, let him catch you staring at it. then when you leave walk out with him, and out side tell him you want to ask him a question, just say to him Since we are friends, would you be open to the idea of you and me getting a room and you letting me give suck your cock. Let me know if you ever suck one


----------



## mandick8in

I am 55 and married, when I was 15 me and a friend sucked each others cock one night when I stayed over with him. You should look on line find a well hung dude and suck his dick because with the thoughts you are having you will not be happen until you do. You may find out that you like suck on a guys dick and want to do it more. If you do find a guy you can be friends with and suck away. Good Luck


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Didn't read through the thread but go for it! You only live once, don't get caught up in the whole label thing really...i'm gay, but sometimes I fantasize about a girl, but I don't have emotioanl feeling for girls, just fun/sex and would prefer if another guy was involved(i've always wanted to DP a girl, for some reason it really turns me on to think of stickin my dick in her pussy while another girl fucks her ass, I don't know why but it that just really turns me on) just don't get caught up in the label thing, because really you only live once...


----------



## mtbazz

47 year old guy chiming in here...

OP If you think you want to suck cock go find a nice cock to suck and enjoy yourself.  I spent decades repressing those urges, than following through and feeling ashamed afterwards, than repeating that cycle.  It's only recently that I've become more comfortable with my sexuality where I am now at that point that I feel no shame.  I love cock, but not attracted to the make form, only the TS's..


----------



## Ninae

I was just looking at a photograph of two guys, one of them was straight, and the other was, shall we say, open to interpretation.

They were both obviously very drunk but their body language was very telling. The ambigious guy had his head slanted backwards, and exposed his neck with opened lips, like an aroused woman. While the straight-looking guy had his head bent forward and down, like a predator, or someone about to go for a woman. 

Body language can tell a lot, especially when someone are under the influence.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Bi curious.


----------



## Bearlove

Why do you want to say your straight, when you want to suck cock?

Forget the labels.   You want to suck cock.    Your curious about either the taste, the sensation, the role.  What about sucking a cock turns you on - or interests you ?   Do you want them to cum in your mouth, wear a condom, suck you off in return ?


----------



## LilikoiMoon

realtalkloc said:


> i never heard of furries in my life, what is that?



Second Life is full of them.
And the beastiality rape sims, too.


Did the OP ever act out on his fantasy? I say you only live once, go for it.


----------



## armandoduramax

Sucking cock is the best thing on the planet. Swallow those loads every time! I sucked my first cock when I was 13 he was 17. I'm 50 now and must have sucked off over 1,000 men. I frequently go to the adult bookstore and take loads at the glory hole. I've taken many up the ass until they blow their load/s. You won't regret it once you do it. Then you'll never get enough like me


----------



## Dresden

To the OP,

Nowadays, especially among younger men, a lot of straight guys also enjoy a little dick in the mouth (or ass) or sticking theirs up some other man's mouth (or ass).  They just keep it a secret from as many people as possible and go about their daily lives unharmed.  Oh wait, it's always been that way.  Kinsey found that 30% of males had had an intimate experience with another male leading all the way to orgasm in their lifetimes.  That was in, like, the 1930s or so.  Also, 30% of Sprague-Dawley rats exhibit "lordosis," which is the arching of the back while lying on it that indicates a--usually female--animal is indicating its sexual receptivity to passive intromission.  And now conservatives are spouting, "Only 3% of men are gay."  What-the-fuck-ever, only 3% of men admit to their survey they're "gay."  The other 27% are in denial, believe it was just a one time thing done in their youth, or are just very discreet (and rightly so, gay male on male sex among husbands and couples is the kiss of death for the relationship in question in an overwhelming majority of straight women's eyes) about their same-sex activities.  Don't worry, man, you're still "straight."  Lol.

But, seriously, don't worry too much about it either way.  After all, their is nothing you can do about it to change things now that these feelings have embedded themselves in your psyche.


----------



## MissVL

The same reason I love to eat pussy but I wouldn't engage in a relationship with another female..
You can't help what you fantasise about and what turns you on, wanting to suck cock doesn't make you gay or even bi-sexual. I just consider myself a pleasure enthusiast, I'll try anything at least once before discounting it


----------



## nygiants1313

Never heard "im straight," followed by (paraphrasing here) "im lusting for a gigantic throbbing pulsing cock thrusting deep into my wet warm mouth"


----------



## Bearlove

LilikoiMoon said:


> Second Life is full of them.
> And the beastiality rape sims, too.
> 
> 
> Did the OP ever act out on his fantasy? I say you only live once, go for it.



Is there a link between 'Furries' and Beastiality rape ?  Furries do not play a human role - there furries - there must be the cross over of humans who want sex with furries - not really the same as Beastiality though ?   (Is it ?)


----------



## PotatoMan

It's all about suiting your pleasures. A social label should have nothing to do with your desires and fantasies. Just make sure if you ever do suck cock you are happy you did it before and after or else you'd go through a battle for insanity afterwards /:


----------



## ohsnapitsjustin

well let me start out by saying I could never ever fall in love with a man....when it comes to matters of the flesh it is more, if it feels good do it....to be totaly honest I really really want to suck a big fat cock, but never ever have....partially because I am married to an amazing woman, and part because that is a big step to take if people are not discreet....I really would do it, if no one was looking kind of thing...so, your feelings are normal....but us "straight" guys tend to not talk about this stuff....fear of prosecution ....lol....if we talked about it, maybe we would be sucking cock right now?


----------



## Trying2Iso

well you're not totally straight if you wanna suck a cock.  especially that badly.
maybe you're bisexual


----------



## facebookpussy

Maybe you're not straight at all.


----------



## suktoy4u

I know where you are coming from. I have sucked a guys cock and I do enjoy doing. I am married and 50 years old. I have only sucked 3 guys, one when I was 14, one when I was 18 and the last one when I was 40. At times I still carver a big hard cock, and can just feel his hard cock in my mouth and me bobbing up and down his shaft. If you feel you would like to try sucking a guys dick I would say go for it. If you are thinking about it and want it I think you will enjoy it, ther are a lot of curious guys out there just be picky, trust me you can be.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

if you're in your 20's or younger you gotta make the decision very soon about what you want to do with your body...if you're a gay guy, and you're just too shy or closeted to do anything about it until you're in your 40's/50's (basically when your life is in order and your parents are too old to even notice what you're doing, if they're not already dead) then you're FUCKING CRAZY in this day and age. you're just going to kick yourself when you get that old because esp. for gay guys it's just a lot easier to get action when you're younger, and that's the truth

but to the op's question, wanting to suck a phallic object doesn't make you gay exactly, but if you actually wanna suck a real dick and get cum in your mouth, then that at least means you like gay sex acts. 

If that's the case, then you're just getting down to semantics, honestly...most people think that if you perform any gay sex acts voluntarily then you're gay. I personally think you have to be at least bi if you engage in gay sex acts at all. 

I don't think it's nearly as big a deal as getting fucked by or fucking a gay guy, but you're still dealing with dicks and cumming, so it's pretty gay if you go through with it. 

At the same time though, it really just depends on what you self identify as. You might just be a straight guy with a fetish for giving guys blowjobs on the sly...however, I think that would be lying to yourself. That would make you automatically bi in my book. Just be honest with yourself and what you're into. If you're really bi you can be with girls or guys, back and forth...I personally have never gone down on pussy and am disgusted thinking about it, so whatever floats your boat..

besides, giving blowjobs is not that hard lol, it's pretty damn easy after you do it a few times. just make sure you wanna do it though, because if you do, there's definitely a chance you're getting a torrent of cum in your mouth, which some 'straight' guys aren't psychologically ready for


----------



## Gizmosis

So I know this is an old post, but there's a word for both you and everyone throwing around the word "bixexual."  That word is "heteroflexible."  In short, you're straight, but you are okay with some male contact from time to time.  Its how I identify.  I've done some things with guys, had a lot of fun with it, and I'd do it again, but I largely prefer women.  And that's just fine.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Gizmosis said:


> So I know this is an old post, but there's a word for both you and everyone throwing around the word "bixexual."  That word is "heteroflexible."  In short, you're straight, but you are okay with some male contact from time to time.  Its how I identify.  I've done some things with guys, had a lot of fun with it, and I'd do it again, but I largely prefer women.  And that's just fine.


Terms like Hetero flexible, homoflexible, pansexual are all just other terms for being bisexual.


----------



## Clitnhawk

Yup...!   But like anything else, one means more gay than straight, another means more into the "person" than sexual.   All means, the person is playing both sides of the field 

Reminds me of posts online from bisexual women "Bi / but only interested in picking up/dating women"


----------



## Bide663

*Because You're Human*

I believe that all of our sexual interests lie along a dynamic sexuality spectrum, our desires landing in different places at different times according to how we regulate  and manage our personal experiences and social influences. We all have sexual urges that are considered normal in the animal kingdom, but accepted only in limited and varying degrees throughout the human population.  I don't think in such limited terms as gay, bi, straight, or any other finite label, because they're just not able to accurately define much more than a single, possibly discreet act - suck one dick and you are forever labeled a dick sucker!  I prefer to think of human sexuality as a constantly moving, extremely difficult to encapsulate, trait that is as unique to each person as their hair, eyes, smile, intellect, or personality - we get the hand we're dealt.  Some traits are obviously more malleable than others; we do have some control over all of them and when we find the style that suits us, makes us the happiest, then that's generally what we go/ identify with. Once you find what suits you best then be happy with it, embrace it, but to judge someone's choice or to deny them their right to explore what suits them, is to show your ignorance about humanity and it significantly limits your life and you as a person. Be proud of who you seek to be and be that person, if only for a moment before you decide to explore some more. Embrace the gift of choice and do what makes you feel whole. Those who are happiest do what makes them happy, not what makes everyone else happy. A man who sucks cock is still a man, just as hair that is dyed is still hair. In the end is all about what suits us best, what makes us happy. Please don't be offended by this very simplistic analogy, it is just my way of trying to reach those who insist on propagating their narrow minded and very outdated gay-hate agenda. And think about this: men often fear what they want most, in the case of homophobia that would be dick! I for one want to find what works best for me, not what works best for everyone else, so if I'm ever so inclined, I will try a relationship with a man, I enjoy sex with men, so it's not so unrealistic to me that I could be in a relationship with a man, I just happen to enjoy my relationships with women and have no need to explore further. Peace everyone!


----------



## gimmiemore69s

If you're thinking of trying it, go for it Graduate. You won't know if you'll like it unless you try it. I discovered it in middle age and I love it!


----------



## nygiants1313

You are bisexual 

I'm actually 100%  straight unlike you OP. You know how I know I'm 100% straight? I have never wanted to suck cock in my life. 

Nothing against homosexuals bisexual whatever sexual but you are not 100% straight and I hope you accept it and accept who you are


----------



## jammin83

Would it be acceptable to be 90% straight or only a hundo?

Is watching a porn with a dick in it gay? Would if you are only watching it going into a vag?

Is watching a another guy get his dick sucked gay? 

Is appraising another man's cock gay? 

Just want to stay safe.


----------



## mac8233

i have wanted to do it too....... i don't care what people think but i really want to put one in my mouth. i just cant find anyone near me


----------



## Californiaayxj

I dont know what it is but im a straight 22 year old with a girlfriend and a kid but i cant stop thinking about sucking some cock i masturbate to gay porn but only gay blowjob kissing and fucking grosses me out but home made gay blowjobs drives me crazy i dont consider my self gay tho because i love my girlfriend and i want to marry her and she drives me crazy also i also watch straight porn i have a friend from highschool who i always thought was straight but he sucks and fucks trannys and i have been thinking about him alot and wondering if he would let me blow him and thinking about how awsome that would be


----------



## averagejoe33

I know how you feel, I am straight too and love screwing and eating women, but for quit some time I have wanted to have a hard cock in my mouth just so see what its like.  I have these thoughts of how I like to be sucked off and think about how I would suck a hard cock, and tug at his balls and lick his head slowly at first and slowly pick up speed licking and sucking until I felt his tighten up and then take his cock deep into my mouth until he explodes and jerks again and again until he is exhausted.  I have tasted my own cum and would like to see what someone else tastes like.  But that's just me.......


----------



## smackydowners

just go for it OP, you kinky homo.


----------



## socko

None of you dudes are straight. Just admit it and suck it. Yoüll be happy.


----------



## Markk

It started for me just watching creampies. The thought of hot, sticky cum all up in a nice vagina. It progressed to tranny porn then gay porn and then big hard cocks was all that could get me off the best. I met a cd, sucked "her" off and had her cum on my cock. I considered myself straight butever since progressing to sucking a cock, thats all that gets me off. I still have sex with my wife, but I almost always have to think of sucking cock or a cock cumming in my mouth to stay hard with her. Long story short, I believe the progression turned me gay, I often meet up with guys on craigslist so I can fill my need to suck dick. I'm probably in denial considering myself still straight, but I'm pretty sure I turned myself gay as I cant resist thinking of a hard throbbing cock ejaculating in my mouth. You will be where I'm at in a few years, with an unquenchable thirst for a throbbing cock cumming down your yhroat. It's actually really f'ing HOT, I highly recommend trying it


----------



## kariebell098

yes it,s true llama my sister is also love sucking with her boyfriend......


----------



## chromos

Why does OP feel the need to label himself as straight ?

As any fool knows, the label & the contents can be vastly different.

If you want to suck dick, go ahead. Or don't. Your choice. But there'ss no need to label what you do. Or don't.


----------



## Doctor.K

Shrooms00087 said:


> Haha I love everyone's speculation. Man just go find you a juicy one and report back.



This made me Lol.


----------



## evolving70

Me too.  Maybe we should get together and suck each other.


----------



## evolving70

It might be really good.  Who knows?


----------



## evolving70

Does one necessarily have to be "gay" to want to suck a cock?  I have had similar desires for years, and have had many fine sexual experiences with females.


----------



## evolving70

When I get too drunk, I am vulnerable and the desire gets stronger.  I can't really say that I have never sucked a cock before, because I do have blackouts.  Maybe I have, maybe not.  If I did, I hope it was good for whoever....lol.


----------



## evolving70

Sometime, when I am totally sober and can understand what I am doing, I do think I would like to experience sex with a man.  I have never really seen a cock.  I mean sure, in the gym shower glance, but I have never held one in my hand and looked at it.  I think I would like to do just that and slowly take it into my mouth and see what it tastes like.


----------



## evolving70

I am pretty sure that if it suddenly started spurting cum in my mouth that I would be ecstatic.  Does that make me gay, or bisexual?  I love when I am licking a clitoris and the recipient starts bucking her hips and coming on my face.


----------



## evolving70

With all due modesty, I am considered quite handsome, but I am not real good with online stuff, and can't seem to upload a pic.  If anyone is in proximity, I want to try the cocksucking thing.  I am in the Yunguilla Valley in Ecuador, but will be passing through LA on my way to Thailand soon.  Let's try it.


----------



## socko

You dream that someday you will swill a dude's bone juice and think you might have already gobbled the knob during a blackout. Are you ashamed to admit that you are either bisexual or gay? Maybe there is violent homophobia in your country, so it is understandable taht you would claim to be straight in public, but it is not healthy to try to hide the truth from yourself. 





evolving70 said:


> Does one necessarily have to be "gay" to want to suck a cock?  I have had similar desires for years, and have had many fine sexual experiences with females.


----------



## GolemGolem

Who cares? If you want to suck a cock, find someone who would like their cock sucked by you. Surely some exist. 
I'd call you a bisexual, but if you got a better term, I'm all ears.


----------



## Danny4546

Hi,,, I had almost exactly what your saying. I wanted to see another man naked and so I would watch porn and jack off and then after awhile I got tired of that. This guy next door moved in and he would leave his curtains open and I could see him in just his underwear but never naked. One night I needed some milk so I thought I'd go next door and ask him and maybe I could get into a conversation with him. I went over and he answered the door in his shorts and no shirt I asked him he said sure, we started talking and I kept looking at his Cock and I could see an outline in his shorts and new his Dick was very large. He asked me if I was a fag and I said no I have a girlfriend. He was getting hard and I just dropped to my knees and pulled down his pants and stuck his Cock in my mouth. It only took about five minutes and he came in my mouth and I loved it and now I go over about once a month and suck his cock. So far he hasn't done me but maybe later. I love Cock and cum now


----------



## Danny4546

Would love to suck your big cock


----------



## RDP89

I say if you want to suck a cock, then suck that bad boy.


----------



## badcompany83

I understand. I think I have always been turned on by the big dicks you see in porn. But I have hooked up with several different guys now. All with different sized dicks and I enjoy all of them in my mouth.


----------



## tipstars

I've been sucking cock behind my girlfriends back for nearly thirty years ever since some dirty old man caught me looking at his big cock and told me to get on my knees and suck him off. I couldn't believe how much it turned me on to be used like some slut by an old man in public and he could see it and started calling me a filthy little cocksucking faggot. I was so turned on I shot my load all over the floor without even playing with myself and I stayed hard he laughed and said I think you're going to sucking lots and lots of cocks now your a cocksucker aren't you? Oh god no I like girls. Well you love cock more don't you? No. No you don't want to suck my cock then? I'm not sure. Ok no more for you. Ugh can't I carry on for a while. Not unless you ask me nicely. Ugh ok please let me carry on. If you want to suck my big cock tell me that you are a cocksucking little faggot that loves sucking dirty old men off in public. No I can't im not gay. No but now you've suck cock your a cocksucker for life. Oh god I can't believe how much i loved having your cock in my mouth your right I want to suck your cock please let me. Ok but if I let you suck my big cock I want your name and address ok? Ugh why? So you will be my cock slave anytime I need you or I will visit your parents and tell them that you have been sucking old men off in public toilets. No please don't just let me suck your cock this time only. Oh no no deal I'm going home. Oh no please don't leave. Well tell me your name and address and what you are. Oh ok my name is xxxxx xxxxx and I'm a filthy little faggot that love's sucking cock. Now that's better open your mouth and do what you're going to be doing for the rest of your life. Yes that's it good boy suck that big cock oh yes you will be coming back here every day looking for cock won't you cocksucker? I can't understand why but It turns me on so much I think your right I won't be able to resist coming here looking for men to suck. Yes that's right now you've suck a real man's cock your a cocksucker for life and you don't even care that you are on your knees in a filthy public toilet sucking an old man's dirty smelly old cock while being watched do you? Ugh what oh god no. Don't stop it's ok they can see your a cocksucker so carry on doing what you were born for I bet if you ask nicely they will let you suck their cocks as well. Oh god I've been caught sucking cock please don't tell anyone. Oh if you want us to keep quiet you will have to suck all of us off as well. Oh god ok. I can see your going to busy here tonight sucking cock after cock like a dirty cocksucking faggot look at how much you love sucking my big cock you love it don't you? Oh god yes it's turning me on sucking you off in front of other men god I want more cock. That's if good little cocksucker your going to make me cum oh god yes I'm cumming oh yes you like that don't you look at him this is the first time he's sucked cock and he's swallowed all my cum and sucking me clean I think he wants more don't you? Mmm yes please. I'm going home so enjoy yourself cocksucker I will be in touch. So there I was on my knees sucking old men off like some dirty little slut and I loved it I was now a cocksucker and I've sucked at least 500 cocks since then and I now want to fully submit to cock I want to be filmed sucking cock and have it posted online to expose me as the cocksucker I am.


----------



## My3sons

I would be disgusted if I caught my man sucking cock.  I have nothing against gay guys. my brother was gay, but nothing about two men  together turns me on.


----------



## Bearlove

I heard a great label the other day Hetro-flexible - the theory behind it is pretty simple.

People enjoy sex, the sex in question has nothing to do with their chosen sexuality, they simply enjoy the sensations of sex and do so.   

People who just don't get this will simply fall back on man on man sex is gay or you have to be at least Bi as these are the only terms that people know when trying to understand the diverse world of sex between people.

If your straight but want to suck a cock, suck a cock - gay and want to fuck a woman, fuck a woman.  It's your life - you don't have to pick a label and you don't have to follow the rules of being 'straight'.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Bearlove said:


> I heard a great label the other day Hetro-flexible - the theory behind it is pretty simple.
> 
> People enjoy sex, the sex in question has nothing to do with their chosen sexuality, they simply enjoy the sensations of sex and do so.
> 
> People who just don't get this will simply fall back on man on man sex is gay or you have to be at least Bi as these are the only terms that people know when trying to understand the diverse world of sex between people.
> 
> If your straight but want to suck a cock, suck a cock - gay and want to fuck a woman, fuck a woman.  It's your life - you don't have to pick a label and you don't have to follow the rules of being 'straight'.



Terms like Heteroflexible, homoflexible, pansexual, omnisexual, mostly straight, mostly gay, etc. are just other terms or synonyms for being bisexual, and they are usually used by people who have a lot of internalized biphobia and who will use any term they can to avoid actually coming out as bisexual, and that's not falling back on labels/terms, or does not mean that calling these people bisexual means that you do not understand human sexuality, etc. 

But I have read posts of yours where you seem to lust and worship hetero/straight men and the unobtainable fantasy of having sex with them the way some gay men need this sex fantasy.


----------



## Bearlove

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Terms like Heteroflexible, homoflexible, pansexual, omnisexual, mostly straight, mostly gay, etc. are just other terms or synonyms for being bisexual, and they are usually used by people who have a lot of internalized biphobia and who will use any term they can to avoid actually coming out as bisexual, and that's not falling back on labels/terms, or does not mean that calling these people bisexual means that you do not understand human sexuality, etc.
> 
> But I have read posts of yours where you seem to lust and worship hetero/straight men and the unobtainable fantasy of having sex with them the way some gay men need this sex fantasy.



You have read posts of mine where 'I seem to lust or worship hetero/straight men and the unobtainable fantasy of having sex with them..etc' - quote one of them.  I am a gay man that has zero hang ups with having sex with anyone I want, whenever I want, as often as I want  - I have made zero posts that suggest otherwise and again if your calling me out then quote one of my posts and we can discuss it (I may not have been clear when chatting). 

You may see that a man that likes having sex with men and women as Bisexual and that is your choice - I personally do not.   You may see that two guys fucking in prison means at least one of them is gay - I personally do not.

If you use a term to describe a person then you are correct (I personally do not care) my point in this thread is how we as individuals relate and identify to our own sexuality.  

Bear


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

u r gay or bi. go with it


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Bearlove said:


> You have read posts of mine where 'I seem to lust or worship hetero/straight men and the unobtainable fantasy of having sex with them..etc' - quote one of them.  I am a gay man that has zero hang ups with having sex with anyone I want, whenever I want, as often as I want  - I have made zero posts that suggest otherwise and again if your calling me out then quote one of my posts and we can discuss it (I may not have been clear when chatting).
> 
> You may see that a man that likes having sex with men and women as Bisexual and that is your choice - I personally do not.   You may see that two guys fucking in prison means at least one of them is gay - I personally do not.
> 
> If you use a term to describe a person then you are correct (I personally do not care) my point in this thread is how we as individuals relate and identify to our own sexuality.
> 
> Bear



You've posted about your fantasies about straight/hetero men before in other threads about this subject, or how when you've had sex with men you wanted to pretend that they're hetero/straight even though it's clear that they are either bisexual or gay.




Bearlove said:


> I know quite a few 'straight' guys who enjoy being blown by a guy.  Lots of straights go to cruising areas to be blown by guys.





Bearlove said:


> This is pretty worrying as I understand your post :D.      There are so many instances where a guy who would identify as straight has sex with a guy - when you get collected from gay bars, clubs by taxi drivers there not shy in asking if they fancy a quick blowjob on the way or for the fare etc.     In some countries men consider themselves straight as they only top, bottom guys are considered 'gay'.      Most people know about truck stops, those truckers would identify themselves as straight but don't mind getting head when there away from home for days on end etc.


----------



## Creamdream77

You might be at least bi. But i had these urges too. I used to look online for pictures of cocks and i'd want to suck them. One night y best friend got his cock out and asked f i wanted to jerk him off. I did, But i couldn't help myself. I started sucking his cock. If you haven't done it yet? try it. It's great! I still give him blowjobs now and then and even had a bounce on his cock lol i think im definately bi. But yes. Give someone a blowjob. It's fun ;-)


----------



## Creamdream77

would love to suck his cock with you ;-) maybe suck yours too ;-)


----------



## Creamdream77

it tastes glorius  i love giving blowjobs


----------



## LandsUnknown

TheGraduate said:


> It turns me on that i will make someone happy.



I think that's all there is to it, if you don't have romantic feelings for men.  If you do, then that may be different.  Unless you like men romantically, I wouldn't really think all that much of this honestly.  I'm not saying that it's necessarily typical, and I don't necessarily know if you would really be straight.  However, you aren't gay unless you like men in a romantic sense.  That is more of the important indicator of whether you are gay.


----------



## jdaddylovescock

hey, i am 42 man i wanna suck dick so fucking bad i have had so much pussy and love pussy but oh man the thought of another mans fat hard throbbing meat in my mouth drives me fucking nuts i wanna suck cocks and get fucked


----------



## Bearlove

jdaddylovescock said:


> hey, i am 42 man i wanna suck dick so fucking bad i have had so much pussy and love pussy but oh man the thought of another mans fat hard throbbing meat in my mouth drives me fucking nuts i wanna suck cocks and get fucked



What is stopping you then ?


----------



## jdaddylovescock

nothing really i have told the last 2 women i was with i wanna suck cock just can't find the guy or guys


----------



## One Thousand Words

Maybe you should stop asking women then


----------



## Lacey54

*Lacey*

I love dressing up as a woman. I've allways dreamed of sucking a cock
JM


----------



## micky8669

Im straight but have always wanted to suck a cock. Can i suck yours


----------



## savebees

Maybe it has to do more with an oral fixation than being attracted to cocks?


----------



## alwayscurious91

I'm 24 going on 25, and my curiously started the same way.. Just curious with my own penis. I never gave it much thought after that, until one day on MySpace, yep, that old thing.. I was sent a message by a beautiful young gal. Most amazing luscious lips I had ever seen.. After a few weeks of talking we began to speak about meeting up for some fun, that's when I found out she was a he.. If I'm being honest, I kinda knew the whole time but felt like asking was rude, and that if I asked and I was wrong, I'd never get the chance to get those thick lips around my cock.. And the thought of mine around hers was simply erotic.. After me flaking out 1,000 times, I finally met her. She made me feel so comfortable, we talked a bit then cuddled. Suddenly, she rolled over and said "after all that talk about my lips, why haven't you kissed them?". We began to make out, then without hesitation she took my hand and guided it to her throbbing cock.. She knew right away how nervous I was, pointing out how hard my heart was beating.. So she took it slow, she told me that she was scared if she made me but I would lose the want to try, so with her cock now out and in my hand, she asked if I wanted to try.. And I did. She coached me through it, and I loved every second of it. Hearing her moan, feeling her hands running through my hair.. She asked if I wanted her cum, instead of answering I began to take her cock as deep as I could. Then it happened, I felt her cock pulse as her warm load covered my throat.. Without a second to spare she got down and gave me the best head of my life.. Does this make me bi? If so, I'll take it. All I know, is I'm in no way attracted to guys. But you give a guy female features, not drag or a cross dresser, but an honest to god passable, and I'm hard as a rock. We met up a few times, but only for oral, I wanted to fuck her but she was always too scared so I just took what I got until one day I moved away. We grew apart, but my list for transgenders are still there. Never once lost my love for pussy though.


----------



## Ght

alwayscurious91 said:


> I'm 24 going on 25, and my curiously started the same way.. Just curious with my own penis. I never gave it much thought after that, until one day on MySpace, yep, that old thing.. I was sent a message by a beautiful young gal. Most amazing luscious lips I had ever seen.. After a few weeks of talking we began to speak about meeting up for some fun, that's when I found out she was a he.. If I'm being honest, I kinda knew the whole time but felt like asking was rude, and that if I asked and I was wrong, I'd never get the chance to get those thick lips around my cock.. And the thought of mine around hers was simply erotic.. After me flaking out 1,000 times, I finally met her. She made me feel so comfortable, we talked a bit then cuddled. Suddenly, she rolled over and said "after all that talk about my lips, why haven't you kissed them?". We began to make out, then without hesitation she took my hand and guided it to her throbbing cock.. She knew right away how nervous I was, pointing out how hard my heart was beating.. So she took it slow, she told me that she was scared if she made me but I would lose the want to try, so with her cock now out and in my hand, she asked if I wanted to try.. And I did. She coached me through it, and I loved every second of it. Hearing her moan, feeling her hands running through my hair.. She asked if I wanted her cum, instead of answering I began to take her cock as deep as I could. Then it happened, I felt her cock pulse as her warm load covered my throat.. Without a second to spare she got down and gave me the best head of my life.. Does this make me bi? If so, I'll take it. All I know, is I'm in no way attracted to guys. But you give a guy female features, not drag or a cross dresser, but an honest to god passable, and I'm hard as a rock. We met up a few times, but only for oral, I wanted to fuck her but she was always too scared so I just took what I got until one day I moved away. We grew apart, but my list for transgenders are still there. Never once lost my love for pussy though.



Sound dude, I'm from the UK and I think I'm straight. I prefer women, but your story is so hot! I have sucked a cock before however, and I do like it.


----------



## Dhicks

Im from UK too. I have sucked cock a couple of times before and think about doing it again one day but have never had the chance since. This was about 5 years ago i last tried it and i do miss it! I would say im 100% straight, even have gf and kids but still want to suck cock and watch him cum all over and also to be sucked too! Would love the chance again some day!


----------



## JessFR

I'm not generally big on labels, but I really don't see how you can be totally straight and want so much to suck another mans cock. It doesn't mean you're gay, you may not be purely bi either. Personally I don't think you need to label yourself. But as far as labels go, I don't think a man wanting to suck another mans cock is what I'd consider straight.


----------



## Dhicks

Ok well bi curious then maybe lol


----------



## strity1994

What if one tries to suck their own penis. Does this make them bi or just self centered?


----------



## Bagseed

are there even guys who haven't tried that?


----------



## JessFR

strity1994 said:


> What if one tries to suck their own penis. Does this make them bi or just self centered?



It makes them nothing. By that stupid logic all men who masterbate.. By that logic all men are bi because they masterbate and that's like giving another guy a hand job. It's retarded.


----------



## LandsUnknown

strity1994 said:


> What if one tries to suck their own penis. Does this make them bi or just self centered?



Yogic enlightenment


----------



## qsbl

Bi-curious....nothing wrong with that!

EDIT: I went to a gay bar with my ex girlfriend for her bday...whilst she was smashed grinding up with all the gay guys I had one of them try chatting me up! I was blushing...didn't over think it!


----------



## Naturist68

I think most guys have thought about it, to give or get head with another guy. Most will never admit it. I know I have wondered What it would be like to please a guy the way I know it feels good to me. When I finally tried it I told the guy I haven't done it in a long time. He said OMG you haven't forgot how- That was really Good.
   I consider myself straight but every now and then I want to please a guy that way.  I have done it a few times and each guy said it was Very Good.  I have got good and not so good head from both girls and guys. I think you have to enjoy doing it And it transfers to the person getting it and that is when it feels best. Now I guess Iam bi because i really enjoy sucking a nice dick.


----------



## drwho883004

I started wanting to suck my own cock as well when I was about 8 or 9.  I was not able to do it but imagined it often.  I even had vivid dreams of sucking my own penis, sometimes getting just the tip or the whole head, even sometimes getting further down the shaft.  When I was around 12 I had friend who lived a few houses down from me who had a little sister.  She liked me and asked to see my penis.  She said her friends had seen their little brothers, and one had seen her fathers, but her brother would never let her see him, so she wanted to see mine.  I let her see it, and she wanted to touch it.  So I let her touch it and she was touching it lightly with her fingertips, and so I told her to hold it, wrap her hand around it and then I asked if she would suck it.  She was interested but scared to do it but she finally did. I also asked to see her vagina, and she showed me and let me touch it and lick her pussy as well.  We decided to get completely naked together and we would play with each other, she would give me handjobs and blowjobs and I would finger and eat her out.   This was how I got part of my fantasy fulfilled. 

It was not till I was about 17 that I fully lived out my fantasy.  I got illegal cable descrambler box (back in the days before satellite TV and my house did not have Internet).  I would use it to watch the scrambled movie channels and also, when my parents were out, the porn channels.  My friends would come over to watch them with me and then would go home and jack off thinking of what we watched.  We were young, horny virgins without girlfriends.  My best friend would often watch them with me, just him and me and we started talking about how we could not wait to go home and be alone to jack off and he thought I was really lucky because I could watch the porn alone and jack off while I watched.  I told him that since we were good friends, when we were alone watching a porn, without any other friends there, we could actually just whip out our cocks and jerk off.  I did not mind and would not tell anyone.  He agreed and we started doing that.  After a few weeks of doing that, I asked him if he ever had a hand job.  He said no.  I said I had (remember the 9 year old little sister) and I told him that I was thinking, if we were to jerk each other off, it would be like getting a hand job from a girl (we could pretend).  We started taking turns, jacking each other off till we came, and I said it was a good idea to make it more fun if I put a towel on the sofa and we pulled our pants and underwear down to our ankles so we were basically buck-ass naked from the waist down and we could play with each others balls and cocks, just like a girl could do.  So we did it that way, and even sat like that, side by side with our bare hips pressed together and jacked each other off at the same time.  It was fun, then I asked him about blow jobs.  I had had one but he had not, so I told him I would like to try blowing him.  He could just close his eyes and pretend I was a girl.  He reluctantly let me do it, and he liked it (and so did I).  I let him cum in my mouth and swallowed (It did not taste too different than my own cum).  After I would blow him every few weeks, he finally decided it was fair to return the favor and he blew me.  He did not let me cum in his mouth at first but got better as time went on.  We went on to 69 each other, and sat on each other so our dicks and balls were pressed together and we could hold two dicks in one hand and jerk them off together at the same time.  We did that for like 6 months.  Then we stopped.  I got a girlfriend, and later so did he.  We remained friends to this day, but never did anything sexually together.


----------



## drwho883004

LOL, that's funny.  You can ask women to suck your cock, but if you want to suck cock, asking a women is just not going to get it done!


----------



## Xorkoth

qsbl said:


> EDIT: I went to a gay bar with my ex girlfriend for her bday...whilst she was smashed grinding up with all the gay guys I had one of them try chatting me up! I was blushing...didn't over think it!



The hardest I've ever been hit on was at a gay bar.  I went to this place a girl on Ok Cupid suggested to meet up, hadn't met her before.  I went to the bar to get us drinks, and next to me on my right there was a pretty girl, and on my left there was a guy.  He got my attention and asked me if I could get her attention for him.  I started to do it, but then he was like, no, I was kidding, I was trying to get your attention.  He proceeded to tell me about how cute I was and how he'd just been looking at me and thought something about how an angel had come down from heaven or something, I can't remember exactly what he said but he was laying it on thick.  He was being really nice though.  I let him talk me up without telling him he was barking up the wrong tree for a while, until he asked if I was there with anyone.  I said yeah, I'm meeting that girl over there for an Ok Cupid date.  He was like, oh, no!  Are you serious??  Are you sure??  Really sure?  Damn, what a waste.  Okay cool man, well just so you know I'd be really into you.  Then I went back to my date.  

I had no idea the bar was known as a gay bar around town, but it was a nice experience.  It was a huge compliment, really, it made me feel nice.


----------



## BigD82012

I'm a straight male. Hate the idea of hugging or kissing another man. Having watched a lot of porn since the 60's, I've often watched a scene where a girl is sucking on a nice looking cock and wondered what it would be like to suck one myself. I had the opportunity to try it out. In the late 60's I used to meet with couples for threesomes. Usually in a hotel or motel. One couple I met with, the lady wanted to watch her husband suck my cock. Then she asked if I would do him. I did. And was surprised I really enjoyed the experience. But it really depends on the guy's appearance. He had a nice circumcised 8" curved cock. Another couple I met with, this guy was fucking his wife while she was sucking me. He was having trouble staying hard. I leaned over and sucked him a while till he got hard again. Both times were enjoyable. You don't have to be gay to enjoy the experience.


----------



## SamanthaB

Human beings sexual orientation (how they identify themselves sexually) is on a continuum.  At one end are the heterosexuals and at the other end are the gays, with the bi-sexuals in the middle.  We all fall somewhere on that continuum.  There is no right or wrong.  You are what you are.  With all that being said, having relationships of all kinds when you are young, particularly, is perfectly normal and wanting and/or having different kinds of sexual experiences say with a same sex partner is also normal.  These experiences help you work out in your own mind as you mature how you identify yourself sexually.  If you want to have the kind of experience you talk about in your post, you should go ahead and explore that however you feel you need to to satisfy those thoughts.  I agree with one of the prior posters that you should make it clear if you go ahead and do this, that you perhaps make it clear to a same sex partner that you are exploring your sexuality and really do not know at this point whether you would want a same sex relationship or not. My best to you in this journey.


----------



## exy34

Well maybe you are gay and maybe you are not, only way to find out is to try c**k


----------



## Foreigner

Who cares if you're gay or straight, follow your curiosity.

These proscribed labels are really a pain in the ass and I hope I live to see the day when people can move beyond them.

It's been made worse by gay pop culture and affected gays who think that men being interested in men always has to look a certain way or have an identity complex attached. I'm a man who is almost exclusively with men but I don't call myself gay and I've been with women before. When a gay man calls me gay I correct him. Gay is their word not mine. I won't kowtow to identity ideology, it's corrosive to society and morality. Anyway [/rant]

If you're interested in cock then maybe give it a try. Who cares if it makes you gay or straight or a purple unicorn. It's frustrating whenever someone expresses curiosity that everyone has to jump in and make it about whether they're now gay or bi. WHO CARES. Maybe you're not anything and you just want to play with a cock for a minute!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Foreigner said:


> Maybe you're not anything and you just want to play with a cock for a minute!



That’s hot. I figure a majority of guys wonder what it’s like to suck a cock, even if they can’t really admit it to themselves. If I were a dude, I’d be curious. It’s great btw.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

strity1994 said:


> What if one tries to suck their own penis. Does this make them bi or just self centered?



This makes them sexy as fuck. I would love to see a guy do that, I wouldn’t be able to control myself. I heard about a few singers who can do it, Chris Isaak being one of them.


----------



## JK25

Piel is poes lekker.


----------



## NikeGirl

[h=3]Why do I want to suck pussy? I'm straight[/h]


----------



## Fal

Well I have the same fantasies I will love to suck a dick ... never done it ... but think about it... I have to admit I made reality the part of use a dildo for anal sex ... but Im not sure if I will try with a real man but I also think about it... very confusing since I like women?s


----------



## exy34

Just try, so You will see is that plaesant for you or not, I don't see other way to understand that attraction to c**k...


----------



## Barrenian

I dunno man. That seems pretty gay. If its your own cock you want to suck, then that's fine. Maybe it isn't gay...but it seems so. Then again. I'm straight and rather enjoy the sight of a fully erect cock. Thats pretty gay sounding for me to admit I think. I know I am not sexually attracted to men...but I do enjoy the sight of a fully erect dick. Weird...ok I'm done..starting to question my preferences and that a road I'm gonna cower from.


----------



## Michael1706

Barrenian: 

You are talking about gay or not gay. Black or White.  

The truth is -there are at least 20 shades of grey. :D

From totally hetero to bi to totally homo. In between are those people who are attracted only by some body parts of the same sex or those who only do blowjobs or interact with the same sex when high or related to certain situations. Maybe even just like the look of boobs or the look of a nice fat cock. 

Just accept yourself. Keep your mind open. Especially we as men are trained to dislike homosexual interaction of any kind. Since the beginning of puberty. 
Lots of bisexual or bi curious men never speak out or try out their fantasies. 

As soon as we show some attraction to the same sex we are labeled as gay by dumb people. As a girl bisexuality isnt that a big of a thing. Even considered as hot. Anyway don't listen people who judge and put lables on others. Those who shout the loudest might be those who have a lot of unfulfilled fantasies.

You like the look of a nice big cock? No big deal. I started to appreciate big cocks in porn and always liked when that cock exploded.

It started just like that for me. Than I imagined sucking a big one or having a huge cock fuck my then girlfriend now bf. I am still learning and still waiting for the day where I try to make that wish true and open my mouth as much as I can.

I hope that I was able to show you a perspective


----------



## stickorpit

I'm Just a 57 year old male who has decided I want a black cock in my mouth and that my ass at the same time I like the taste of my come I know I like the taste of a black man's come and I want him to fuck me rough


----------



## stickorpit

I don't blame you for wanting to suck a cock I myself am going to find a black man party with him and then suck his cock before and after he fucks me up my sweet little virgin white ass.  And personally I don't care what anyone else thinks about it! I'm a red-blooded American male would love to eat pussy suck titties and fuck cunt but I got a hankering to suck me up black long fat cock and I'm going to do it so go for it Spider-Man


----------

